
How Bluetooth got its name – an interview with Jim Kardach - natashabaker
http://blog.snapeda.com/2019/03/10/how-bluetooth-got-its-name-an-interview-with-jim-kardach/
======
gumby
There's a lot of really great stuff in this interview about standardization,
motivation, success/failure etc.

Also I assumed that "How bluetooth got its name" was a clickbait title and
there'd be a two-sentence answer to that someplace in the article. But no,
it's actually a fun story!

------
tokai
The "viking" on the stone is actually Christ.[0] You could say that Harald
Blåtand _connected_ the danish people in Christianity ;)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jelling_stones#Runestone_of_Ha...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jelling_stones#Runestone_of_Harald_Bluetooth)

------
pge
Fun fact: A story about Harold Bluetooth is also the likely original source of
the apple shooting portion of the Wilhelm Tell story.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Tell](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Tell)

------
salutonmundo
That's a great story. Marketing doesn't know everything, I guess!

~~~
_red
I really like the fact that they acknowledged the problem with a name like
"PAN" is that it becomes impossible to search for on internet.

It can sometimes be a problem with names like ".net" or "go", certain use-
cases become unsearchable.

------
massivecali
Or for anyone who has already seen Kingsmen:

The King of Sweden : Bluetooth technology.

Eggsy : Which, of course, got its name from the legendary Danish king Harald
Blatand, whose name translates to 'Bluetooth' in English.

[back in England, Roxy is relaying all the information through Eggsy's
glasses]

Roxy : And the Bluetooth logo is his initials in Norse runic symbols.

Eggsy : And, as I'm sure you know, the Bluetooth logo is his initials...

Princess Tilde : Yup.

Eggsy : ...in Norse runic symbols.

------
chiph
Tom Scott has a good take on King Bluetooth.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdmQp9M9jUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdmQp9M9jUo)

------
car
Maybe a word on where Harald Blåtand got his nickname from. He apparently had
a dead incisor tooth, which had turned bluegrey.

